# Number 198. Legal??



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

Number 198, Electrical Panel Doors. If you have a cabinet encasing your electrical panel, you should consider using weather stripping to seal any air leaks. We used this to stop a lot of air leaks and keep the cooled air inside the house. 
http://dailyhomerenotips.com/2009/07/07/cheap-home-cooling-tips-2/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Why the hell would the air around the panel be any cooler or warmer than the room it's in?? Unless of course it's fed with conduit and the conduit is leaking air in.
The doors would technically have to be flush with the panel front to be legal. That or be the size of working clearance; 30" wide and 6'6" high.

Sorry, #198 is dumb.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Legal in practical terms IMO. If the inspector was a stickler, he could disallow it because the required clearances reference the _panel_, and the panel is a bit inside that enclosure.

I've done a few that way and passed each time.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why the hell would the air around the panel be any cooler or warmer than the room it's in??


Quite often in a basement, the panel is mounted to the block wall, but the basement is finished with an insulated stud wall "in front of" the panel. There could be a noticeable temperature difference.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

I saw a set of "cabinet" plans to cover an outside ele panel. Mine is outside, and I considered it. I don't like the fact anyone has access (I think the panel can be locked??), but not sure if I like the lock idea either. I also didn't think it would pass clearance codes.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

As you've seen from this discussion, technically it wouldn't pass. 

Some parts of the country actually require an outside [unlocked] disconnect, I guess the theory being that rescue workers could de-energize the place before putting themselves at risk.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I guess the theory being that rescue workers could de-energize the place before putting themselves at risk.


Back in my FD days, (1980's) we just pulled the meter. I don't think that's allowed anymore due to safety concerns or OSHA or something. Maybe Jaws who is currently on the FD can shed some light on if they even allow this anymore.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Around here, as long as the opening is larger than the panel cover, it is good to go.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Around here, as long as the opening is larger than the panel cover, it is good to go.


From here, fuzzy picture and all, that looks as if it would be a problem with that panel and that opening.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

In my 35 years in the trade, I don't recall ever seeing a load center mounted horizontally.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

the only time i have seen it is on line


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

I have noticed in Canada they mount them sideways, I see it a lot on Holmes on Homes.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

You guys are fancy I hung a bulletin board over my panel.


----------

